# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  my test e tren e adrol log

## ty357

Whats up fellas. Its about that time for cycle number 2. Would have started it earlier but because what happened to my source I got delayed. Any way i will be starting next monday 500mg test e ew for 13 weeks , 400mgs ew for 12 weeks tren e and adro 50-100mgs ad for 5 weeks. I have hcg im gonna run mostlikely beginning or 4th week or depends on feed back i get from you guys. I also so have liver supps and kidney supss as well. pct nolva 40/40/20/20 and clomid 100/100/50/50. Also have dosti on hand as well. Imma try to make this log intersting with pics and videos like before guys. You guys gave me alot of advice before and i hope you guys do the same on this go around. SO keep the questions and advice coming.
Oh before i forget vishus gave me a way to run this cycle for pre contest but im gonna not do the contest in april. may be one 1 or 2 months down the line.
Bros im going to pinn monday and thursday. Will it be fine if pin monday at 4am and thursday at 4am?

----------


## ty357

Whats up bros. Today i officially started my 2nd cycle. Pinned 4am this morning. Went very smooth no pain at all at the moment but very minor soreness. Diet today consisted of 3 slices of toast butter and jelly and 6whole eggs, next was a shake at work then 12ounces of ground beef and a bowl of pasta 3rd meal was the same as 2nd. Went to the gym did chest. Came home drank shake finale meal at 8 or 9pm. I also took 50mgs of adrol this am and 50mgs 1 hour before workout. Im not gonna keep diet to complicated. I will have some updated pics next week> thnks fellas. talk to yall later

----------


## DKbuilder

I followed your previous log with great interest and I will be doing the same with this one. You must be one muddafuker by now. Good luck and have fun broseph.

----------


## flexandex

this is fcking exciting.. absolutely awesome physique with only 1 cycle.. none of that sloppy 15%+ bodyfat here!!

Looks like ill be running alongside you man.. stop by my thread if you want.. i started about 10days ago.
what are your goals? what are you looking to get up to weight/lift wise?

----------


## ty357

> I followed your previous log with great interest and I will be doing the same with this one. You must be one muddafuker by now. Good luck and have fun broseph.


 thanks alot bro and im going to make this an interresting log as well



> this is fcking exciting.. absolutely awesome physique with only 1 cycle.. none of that sloppy 15%+ bodyfat here!!
> 
> Looks like ill be running alongside you man.. stop by my thread if you want.. i started about 10days ago.
> what are your goals? what are you looking to get up to weight/lift wise?


Thanks bro> After all said and done with this cycle i want to reach 250 then diet down to 240 hopefully. As far as lifts i never really kept a record of my poundages but ill will def start to take note when i see the weight start jumping up. Im going to check your thread out now bro

----------


## flexandex

> thanks alot bro and im going to make this an interresting log as well
> 
> 
> Thanks bro> After all said and done with this cycle i want to reach 250 then diet down to 240 hopefully. As far as lifts i never really kept a record of my poundages but ill will def start to take note when i see the weight start jumping up. Im going to check your thread out now bro


Monster status, any plans to compete?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> this is fcking exciting.. absolutely awesome physique with only 1 cycle.. none of that sloppy 15%+ bodyfat here!!
> 
> Looks like ill be running alongside you man.. stop by my thread if you want.. i started about 10days ago.
> what are your goals? what are you looking to get up to weight/lift wise?


ty looked awsome before he ever tryed aas....he is geneticly gifted to say the least and this cycle should fit him well...i for one am always exited to follow his progress once again, good luck ty...

----------


## ty357

> Monster status, any plans to compete?


 thanks again bro. Yea i wanna compete atlease once this year



> ty looked awsome before he ever tryed aas....he is geneticly gifted to say the least and this cycle should fit him well...i for one am always exited to follow his progress once again, good luck ty...


Thanks ghettoboyd i apreciate that alot. And i will keep you guys posted every step of the way.

----------


## ty357

What up fellas. Quick up date. i finished the gym like a hour and ten minutes ago and i still have a crazy pump in my arms and its only the 3rd day. Will you guys say thats about right on 100mg aday of adrol. Thanks guys

----------


## karen

damn dude you are huge ! is there a link to ur first cycle log ? how old are you and how long have u been lifting (if u don't mind me asking)?

----------


## DKbuilder

Where are all the updates? I thought this was going to be interesting???

----------


## ty357

> damn dude you are huge ! is there a link to ur first cycle log ? how old are you and how long have u been lifting (if u don't mind me asking)?


 http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...dbol-1st-cycle heres the link bro, Im 29 been lifting for about 8 years



> Where are all the updates? I thought this was going to be interesting???


LOL im sorry bro just for you imma post up some updated pics. I just drank a shake so imma lil full. lol

----------


## ty357

Heres a update guys. Im on my 2nd week of cycle. no sides as of yet. I have no strict diet im eating what i want. Lebido is up>. I just took some pics a few minutes ago. Um any question guys let me have them. Dk thanks $ calling me out lol. Before i used to be able to post pic in my log how come i canr now? Ok bout to post some pics in the members pic section. Later bros

----------


## karen

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...dbol-1st-cycle heres the link bro, Im 29 been lifting for about 8 years


I hope I look like you when I'm ur age. I'm still reading through ur first log as I type this. What was your dose for the test e on ur first cycle ?

----------


## ty357

500mgs a week. Thanks bro

----------


## karen

.....

----------


## csavage0

You are nasty looking and looked like you were about to turn pro even as a natty I remember those days. Tren and Abomb= watch your blood pressure friend. I was 180/120 thats stage two. Everyone is diff though so enjoy learn to hate it or love it. Cant wait to see what you turn into lol.

----------


## Tigershark

Damn TY you are looking massive.

----------


## ty357

Sorry for the delay fellas but here is how im looking 2 weeks in. Nothing fancy just got in from work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urVl49QAbiI

----------


## ty357

> You are nasty looking and looked like you were about to turn pro even as a natty I remember those days. Tren and Abomb= watch your blood pressure friend. I was 180/120 thats stage two. Everyone is diff though so enjoy learn to hate it or love it. Cant wait to see what you turn into lol.


 Thanks alot bro. I have had very slight headache from time to time



> Damn TY you are looking massive.


Thaks bro

----------


## cerealkiller326

> Sorry for the delay fellas but here is how im looking 2 weeks in. Nothing fancy just got in from work.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urVl49QAbiI


HOLY SH!T bro, looking massive dude. Keep it up. Wouldn't want to be smoked in the face by those massive fist.lol

----------


## ty357

> HOLY SH!T bro, looking massive dude. Keep it up. Wouldn't want to be smoked in the face by those massive fist.lol


LOL thanks bro

----------


## ty357

fellas i got a situation. My cap came off my tren and i wasted it but i still have some more. Monday will be my 3rd week i think i got enuff to at lease get me to 8-10 weeks. I wanted to run 12 weeks, but you guys think at lease 8 weeks will still be effective? and if i finish the tren at 8 or 10 weeks can i still continue with the test e until 13 weeks? thanks alot fellas

----------


## ghettoboyd

the vidio updates are cool bro, i like them....i want to be you when i grow up....ohh yea and feed that baby...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> fellas i got a situation. My cap came off my tren and i wasted it but i still have some more. Monday will be my 3rd week i think i got enuff to at lease get me to 8-10 weeks. I wanted to run 12 weeks, but you guys think at lease 8 weeks will still be effective? and if i finish the tren at 8 or 10 weeks can i still continue with the test e until 13 weeks? thanks alot fellas


thats a bummer bro but yes you can run the test a few weeks longer than the tren , infact i would recommend it...

----------


## ty357

> the vidio updates are cool bro, i like them....i want to be you when i grow up....ohh yea and feed that baby...


 thanks gb and lol. yea my baby was made when i was 4 wqeeks in last cycle he was born last month.



> thats a bummer bro but yes you can run the test a few weeks longer than the tren, infact i would recommend it...


ok gb so at lease 8 weeks is good then? thanks bro

----------


## DKbuilder

We want pictures bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## flexandex

Your best bet would be to give the excess tren to your kid so he can attain monster status by age 5

----------


## ghettoboyd

> thanks gb and lol. yea my baby was made when i was 4 wqeeks in last cycle he was born last month.
> 
> 
> ok gb so at lease 8 weeks is good then? thanks bro


8 weeks is fine but 10 would be better cus it takes a while to kick in due to the long ester, when you stop it it will still be present for a few weeks after...so you could drop the dosege down a bit and milk it for a few more weeks its up to you...good luck my friend...

----------


## ty357

> Your best bet would be to give the excess tren to your kid so he can attain monster status by age 5


 lmao



> 8 weeks is fine but 10 would be better cus it takes a while to kick in due to the long ester, when you stop it it will still be present for a few weeks after...so you could drop the dosege down a bit and milk it for a few more weeks its up to you...good luck my friend...


ok thanks alot GB. I def kno i could make it to 9weeks at 400mgs a week. If any trhing like you said i make the last 2weeks maybe 200 or 300mg

----------


## flexandex

and jesus christ at that video..
you'll be a sight once your done with this cycle!

what sort of poundages are you throwing around in the gym ?

----------


## The Wolfman

Amazing bro, I wish I could be where you are at that age, i'm soon 23!
Looking forward to see your end results, their going to be redicilous for sure  :Smilie:

----------


## oldschoolfitness

as always you look great bro. from what i here you will like the tren . going to run it myself in may. hard to imagine you being more shredded . life must be tough to be ty357( ha ha) are you going to run a strict diet or just eat heavy to add mass. personaly i dont think it will matter much in your case. good luck and glad everything is going well.

----------


## ty357

> and jesus christ at that video..
> you'll be a sight once your done with this cycle!
> 
> what sort of poundages are you throwing around in the gym ?


 Thanks alot bro. Honestly everyone thinks i lift a lot of weight when i actually i dont. Bench i go up to 315 for reps. I did 405 for four reps like 2 or 3 times in my life lol. Never did dead lift i was supposed to start last back workout but slipped my mind and squat also 315 for reps depends how im feeling depends on if i touch 405



> Amazing bro, I wish I could be where you are at that age, i'm soon 23!
> Looking forward to see your end results, their going to be redicilous for sure


 Thanks alot bro> keep pushing at it and stay focused and you will get there



> as always you look great bro. from what i here you will like the tren. going to run it myself in may. hard to imagine you being more shredded . life must be tough to be ty357( ha ha) are you going to run a strict diet or just eat heavy to add mass. personaly i dont think it will matter much in your case. good luck and glad everything is going well.


 Thanks alot brother. I think im going to like the tren as well. Yea bro im not gonna run a strict diet because i always stay lean no matter what i eat so im just going to eat away lol and thanks again

----------


## ty357

quick question bros. Tomorrow will be begining of 3rd week. To those who have ran tren when did you start noticing sides. Im noticing light sweats at night. I wake up at 2am in the morning toss in turn for a hour then fall back to sleep. My ball havent shrunk yet either not even a lil bit lol also no acne.

----------


## tjax03

> Thanks alot bro. Honestly everyone thinks i lift a lot of weight when i actually i dont. Bench i go up to 315 for reps. I did 405 for four reps like 2 or 3 times in my life lol. Never did dead lift i was supposed to start last back workout but slipped my mind and squat also 315 for reps depends how im feeling depends on if i touch 405
> 
> Thanks alot bro> keep pushing at it and stay focused and you will get there
> 
> Thanks alot brother. I think im going to like the tren as well. *Yea bro im not gonna run a strict diet because i always stay lean no matter what i eat so im just going to eat away lol and thanks again*


I noticed you are eating a lot of beef, whole eggs etc. Oral steroids can really wreck one's lipid profile. This effect is probably worse for a person than their actions on the liver. Just be careful about how much cholesterol you are eating while on the anadrol . I would definitely supplement with some fish oil to help out with that.

----------


## kingtung

Hi mate,

Just a quick question on your first cycle did your gonads (ie balls) drop heavily in size? 

Cheers.

----------


## ty357

> I noticed you are eating a lot of beef, whole eggs etc. Oral steroids can really wreck one's lipid profile. This effect is probably worse for a person than their actions on the liver. Just be careful about how much cholesterol you are eating while on the anadrol. I would definitely supplement with some fish oil to help out with that.


 thanks alot bro for the info



> Hi mate,
> 
> Just a quick question on your first cycle did your gonads (ie balls) drop heavily in size? 
> 
> Cheers.


Bro my balls didnt shrink at all

----------


## pstacks

I followed your first log as a guest my dude, good stuff. I couldn't believe somebody could get that massive before any gear...inspiration man. Of course most of us don't (actually none of us haha) have your genes, but it's great to see what extremely hard work and dedication can do. Keep it up bro.

----------


## Sulixe

Geez, TYL, you must have the best physique on this forum.

Any improvements after 3 weeks? What's was starting weight and what is it now?

----------


## MACHINE5150

this next week is when it will really start kicking in.. takes the enanthate 's a while to build in his system.

----------


## ty357

> I followed your first log as a guest my dude, good stuff. I couldn't believe somebody could get that massive before any gear...inspiration man. Of course most of us don't (actually none of us haha) have your genes, but it's great to see what extremely hard work and dedication can do. Keep it up bro.


 Thank you bro. This site actually motivate me to be better. So i thank this site as well



> Geez, TYL, you must have the best physique on this forum.
> 
> Any improvements after 3 weeks? What's was starting weight and what is it now?


 lol thank you bro put a smile on my face. Honestly bro i didnt weigh myself when i started. I dont know when im gonna weigh myself. imma post some pics in a second.



> this next week is when it will really start kicking in.. takes the enanthate's a while to build in his system.


ok bro thanks and i cant wait until it fully kick in

----------


## ty357

here is a relax and flex pic fellas. http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc452/tysparta/

----------


## ty357

omg why cant i upload pics?

----------


## MACHINE5150

are they up in photobucket??

----------


## ty357

i just took them on my phone. I dont know why this happenening because i uploaded a lot of pics from my phone

----------


## bdzemske

just joined...look solid brah

lookin for my next cycle....researchin now. starting to lean toward the tren /test but not too sure

cant wait to see the pics

----------


## ty357

aight guys we gonna try this again. hopefully yall get to see the pics from photo bucket
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc452/tysparta/

----------


## dec11

looking good mate, with your obvious genetics you should explode on tht cycle

----------


## ty357

> just joined...look solid brah
> 
> lookin for my next cycle....researchin now. starting to lean toward the tren /test but not too sure
> 
> cant wait to see the pics


 thanks bro



> looking good mate, with your obvious genetics you should explode on tht cycle


thanks dec11. Cant wait ot see what this cycle gives me

----------


## auslifta

Just found it, I'll be following this closely.
Looking good

----------


## karen

> here is a relax and flex pic fellas. http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc452/tysparta/


FUHHHHHHHHHHH you're looking swole bro.

----------


## pstacks

> Thank you bro. This site actually motivate me to be better. So i thank this site as well


very true, it's the best tool out there for educating yourself. Not to mention the help you can get from experienced members. without this site I'd still be looking to do 10 week dbol cycles lol, but instead I'm doing a legit cycle with the right diet, lifting, and pct.

----------


## ty357

here fellas some back pics. http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/...%203rd%20week/

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas> just ended my third week and as of now im sweating a lil more but its nothing to complain. No sore nipps or prolacting sides at all but i have caber just in case. My balls are still the regular size. I was gonna start hcg today but im not. The second i think they going down im going to start hcg. Libido is through the roof. Everything is going so smooth. Ive been just pinning quads with out any issues.

----------


## pstacks

> Whats up fellas> just ended my third week and as of now im sweating a lil more but its nothing to complain. No sore nipps or prolacting sides at all but i have caber just in case. My balls are still the regular size. I was gonna start hcg today but im not. The second i think they going down im going to start hcg. Libido is through the roof. Everything is going so smooth. Ive been just pinning quads with out any issues.


did you run hcg with your first cycle? And what dosing will you run with this cycle when you start?

----------


## DaBullet

Damb bro! You a beast!! I still remember your first log and man was that inpirational. Good luck on this one bro, im actually thinking of doing a similar cycle as yours. Cant wait to see your end results!

----------


## ty357

> did you run hcg with your first cycle? And what dosing will you run with this cycle when you start?


 I didnt run hcg on last cycle. I feel i didnt need to. No shrinkage at all and i feel i recovered very well. Kept majority of gaines as well. I will be do 500iu every 5th day bro



> Damb bro! You a beast!! I still remember your first log and man was that inpirational. Good luck on this one bro, im actually thinking of doing a similar cycle as yours. Cant wait to see your end results!


Thanks Dabullet

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. checking in with you guys. And boy o boy machine5150 was right. I think them tren sweats kick in last night, when i was having light sweats bewfore i was like oh this is nothing then around 2am i woke up out my sleep soke in wet from sweat lol. As of now thats the only sides im experiecing. Also fellas im looking and feeling great . Its also the begining of 4th week. I will have some pics and hopefully a vid on my 5th week. Any questions fellas let ya boy know. Also i couldnt go back to sleep to save my life anything i could take to fix that

----------


## SlimJoe

Looking good

----------


## pstacks

> Whats up fellas. checking in with you guys. And boy o boy machine5150 was right. I think them tren sweats kick in last night, when i was having light sweats bewfore i was like oh this is nothing then around 2am i woke up out my sleep soke in wet from sweat lol. As of now thats the only sides im experiecing. Also fellas im looking and feeling great . Its also the begining of 4th week. I will have some pics and hopefully a vid on my 5th week. Any questions fellas let ya boy know. Also i couldnt go back to sleep to save my life anything i could take to fix that



You could try melatonin, you can get it at any pharmacy. Never been on tren myself, it's probably worth a shot for you though. It's pretty cheap and effective.

----------


## ty357

> You could try melatonin, you can get it at any pharmacy. Never been on tren myself, it's probably worth a shot for you though. It's pretty cheap and effective.


thanks pstacks

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. End of 4th week vid. monday will be begining of 5th week, and i gotta say sides are not that bad. No irritated nipps, no acne, no shrunking balls. But i do get the occasionial night sweats and insomnia. Sex drive is on point and strenth is through the roof. Im loving tren right now. I made this vid last night at 3am. Couldnt sleep to save my life. Im going to also post a vid of my wheels because i dont think I took a good shot on this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rECOj0fincA and heres the wheels fellas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oxrf3030pc . Thanks for the support fellas. Tell me what you guys think. Also fellas sorry bout the lighting. I will have some better qualities ones on next vid

----------


## karen

been waiting for another reply lol
dat dere back double bicep pose lookin good bro been following from the beginning everything looks like it's grown chest, back, arms especially 

I'm on day 11 of my first cycle I'm doing the 1 that you did in ur first log. Are you taking any AI's by the way ?

----------


## evil30

TYny!!!! Just caught back up! I will be watching. Last cycle was impressive. Keep busting your a$$, you got after it last time and gains were unreal. Will be wathcing bro!

----------


## ty357

> been waiting for another reply lol
> dat dere back double bicep pose lookin good bro been following from the beginning everything looks like it's grown chest, back, arms especially 
> 
> I'm on day 11 of my first cycle I'm doing the 1 that you did in ur first log. Are you taking any AI's by the way ?


 thanks alot bro. yes im taking 12.5mg of aromasin ed



> TYny!!!!  Just caught back up! I will be watching. Last cycle was impressive. Keep busting your a$$, you got after it last time and gains were unreal. Will be wathcing bro!


Thanks bro. Will have some more coming soon

----------


## karen

> thanks alot bro. yes im taking 12.5mg of aromasin ed


Oh true, did you take an AI for that test and dbol cycle u ran as well ? I'm thinking about throwing one in

----------


## ty357

> Oh true, did you take an AI for that test and dbol cycle u ran as well ? I'm thinking about throwing one in


nope didnt run one but i had adex on hand.

----------


## ty357

Ending of 4th week for me and it looks like things are still going up for me. 
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/...of%20week%204/

----------


## The Wolfman

Man you are looking good.
Care to share with us how you train?
I bet your girl is satisfied with how you look  :Smilie:

----------


## ty357

> Man you are looking good.
> Care to share with us how you train?
> I bet your girl is satisfied with how you look


I train 1 body part a week. 2daays on 1 off. rep range 8-12. 16sets per bodypart. I change my workout every 4 weeks. as of now no cardio

----------


## The Wolfman

How is everything working out for you?
Do you really feel its kicking in?
Do you feel you are getting bigger, stronger?

What about your lifts in the three big?
Cheers

----------


## ty357

> How is everything working out for you?
> Do you really feel its kicking in?
> Do you feel you are getting bigger, stronger?
> 
> What about your lifts in the three big?
> Cheers


whats up bro. Everything is looking good for me. I feel and look biger and im stronger. Im not holding that much water. appatite is very high. I feel my lift are decent. I dont go for the crazy weight to throw up 1 time. If i dont feel it for a good 8-12 reps i wont bother with it bro

----------


## The Wolfman

> whats up bro. Everything is looking good for me. I feel and look biger and im stronger. Im not holding that much water. appatite is very high. I feel my lift are decent. I dont go for the crazy weight to throw up 1 time. If i dont feel it for a good 8-12 reps i wont bother with it bro


Cool bro. Probably a very smart route to take, probably adds just about the same amount of size, and keeps you healthy and injury free!
Sounds like it is going great, are you on 100mg drol a day now?

How is the differene for you? From 500mg test, and dbol vs this cycle?
What are your current weight and measurements?

Cheers man, really cool to follow you - a very good inspiration to alot of us I think!

----------


## ty357

> Cool bro. Probably a very smart route to take, probably adds just about the same amount of size, and keeps you healthy and injury free!
> Sounds like it is going great, are you on 100mg drol a day now?
> 
> How is the differene for you? From 500mg test, and dbol vs this cycle?
> What are your current weight and measurements?
> 
> Cheers man, really cool to follow you - a very good inspiration to alot of us I think!


Thanks bro and yes im on 100mg ed of adrol with basically no sides feel i could of uped it to 150 mgs ed. Just the lil headahe here and there in the earlier weeks but thats it. sunday will be the ending on the drol. There is a big difference to my 1st cycle and now. I basically heald so much water last cycle then this one maybe because i didnt use a AI. I also wasnt define as much as i am now. Im much stronger now as well. I did 100mgs ed of adrol now and 30mgs of dbol last cycle and i gotta say adrol hands down i responded better. No sides on 1st cycle> sweats is basically wht sides im getting now. I ended last cycle at the current weight that i am now 242. no measurements as of now bro

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. Was going to have some pics up but i feel like shht. Saturday morning woke up stuffy nose, sneezing, couphing,bodyaches and a light fever. Wife said when she layed head on my chest i feel like a oven is on. My body is super hot, Guess this is a possible side. Other than that my sides been managable. Also finished the adrol. Still no acne thank god. Balls still regular size. started hcg last week. I wasnt going 2 until my balls started to shrink but i was advice to start it then. libido is still good. Just that its starting to take forever to finish. Now i know what you guys mean by being irratable. Wife washed my protein bottles i couldnt find them. They was in the washing machine witch they always are when she cleans them. Then boom i blew the f up for no reason because i forgot to check the machine. I felt so bad that i made a scene. Thanks again guys for the needed support. Im still under the weather so i talk to you guys later.

----------


## The Wolfman

Sorry to hear that, hope you feel well soon - I'm a bit under the weather aswell!

----------


## j.daddy

> Whats up fellas. Was going to have some pics up but i feel like shht. Saturday morning woke up stuffy nose, sneezing, couphing,bodyaches and a light fever. Wife said when she layed head on my chest i feel like a oven is on. My body is super hot, Guess this is a possible side. Other than that my sides been managable. Also finished the adrol. Still no acne thank god. Balls still regular size. started hcg last week. I wasnt going 2 until my balls started to shrink but i was advice to start it then. libido is still good. Just that its starting to take forever to finish. Now i know what you guys mean by being irratable. Wife washed my protein bottles i couldnt find them. *They was in the washing machine witch they always are when she cleans them. Then boom i blew the f up for no reason because i forgot to check the machine. I felt so bad that i made a scene. Thanks again guys for the needed support. Im still under the weather so i talk to you guys later*.


I'm on the same cycle right now preparing for my first show ( hope you're doing a different one LOL ). I have had the exact same thing happen. I hate it when I don't control the temper and feel bad for a minute. I'm lucky to have a wife that is so cool. I haven't been on as long but I am starting to notice strength gains and one hell of a pump. I've been reading your post religiously and appreciate the info. Hope you get to feeling better soon.

----------


## ty357

> I'm on the same cycle right now preparing for my first show ( hope you're doing a different one LOL ). I have had the exact same thing happen. I hate it when I don't control the temper and feel bad for a minute. I'm lucky to have a wife that is so cool. I haven't been on as long but I am starting to notice strength gains and one hell of a pump. I've been reading your post religiously and appreciate the info. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


Thanks bro and i appreciate that. Yes the pumps are crazy. Evry morning i wake up with a pump. What week are you on?

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. I wasnt gonna post a video now because im getting over the flu and i feel and i think i look like shyt. I know i gained alot of weight and im holding some water. But here we go 6weeks in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgwPywlpEn4

----------


## j.daddy

> Thanks bro and i appreciate that. Yes the pumps are crazy. Evry morning i wake up with a pump. What week are you on?


I'm in my second week. I'm running tren a and test prop so I'm starting to feel it.

You're looking swole. You are super dense dude. I can see a pretty good difference in you since the beggining. I hope I never compete against you.

----------


## ty357

> I'm in my second week. I'm running tren a and test prop so I'm starting to feel it.
> 
> You're looking swole. You are super dense dude. I can see a pretty good difference in you since the beggining. I hope I never compete against you.


lol thanks bro. Yea i see and feel myself changing every week too bro. Thanks for checking out the log

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Whats up fellas. I wasnt gonna post a video now because im getting over the flu and i feel and i think i look like shyt. I know i gained alot of weight and im holding some water. But here we go 6weeks in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgwPywlpEn4


Your a beast.. coming along nicely.. how long you running the whole cycle 10 or 12 weeks?

----------


## ty357

Whats good fellas. Just wanna let you guys know im feeling much better. And i gotta say im having no sides at the moment but just a lil light sweats. No insomnia , acne or shrunk balls. If i havent wasted my tren i would have stayed on until 12 weeks. I think i only got enuff for 9 weeks. But this stuff is great i love it lol. Now guys remember i never really benched heavy. If i cant get a good 8 to 10 reps i shy away from it but today i was feeling extra strong plus im still getting over the flu. I did 135 for 15 reps 2x 225 for 10 reps 2x 315 for 8reps 2x and 405 for 3 reps with alone with help on 4th rep. Thsis will be my 2nd or 3rd time benching 405. i have the vid on my phone. Bout to post it up in a sec. Well im trying to post it to youtube from my phone and acourse its not. its saying file to big and its only 43 seconds lol

----------


## MACHINE5150

if you ordered now you should be able to get enough to run it twelve weeks before you ran out.. unless you get it from your local guy?

----------


## MasterKevin

Ah man dude ive said it once and i will say it again you keep a awesome log and your size is the size i strive to be one day after 1-2 cycles  :Smilie: 

Looking so full !

AUstralia sucks with getting any AAS though  :Frown:

----------


## ty357

Whats good fellas. Sorry bout the delay been working extra hours. j ust want to let you guys know everytying is going well. I just pinned making this the end of my 7th week. I will have a vid 4 you giys when i finish my 8th week. I know im going to get 8weeks out of the tren 9 weeks maybe. Next time i will def do 12. Honestly i didnt see what was the hype bout the fear of tren for a 2nd cycle. I only experience 1 of those crazy dreams people get on this stuff. other than that im feeling great. Also i will finish this cycle mid april and mostlikely i will be doing another cycle september after some bloodwork. if you guys dont mind can you pm your idea of a 3rd cycle for me. With my research and you guys expertiese lets see what we could cook up lol.

----------


## MACHINE5150

NPP and Prop is a popular one, not sure if you can through in tren acetate too or if that would be too much??? have you done test prop yet? do you mind EOD or ED injects?

another idea is a 14 week primobolan and test if you have the money.. or deca and test, since it will be winter time anyways it is best to do the bulking then..

----------


## ty357

> NPP and Prop is a popular one, not sure if you can through in tren acetate too or if that would be too much??? have you done test prop yet? do you mind EOD or ED injects?
> 
> another idea is a 14 week primobolan and test if you have the money.. or deca and test, since it will be winter time anyways it is best to do the bulking then..


never did prop before. I wouldnt mind the frequent injects either. Was thinking 16 weeks test e and 12 weeks deca or try some eq. I dont know yet

----------


## MACHINE5150

i don't know much about EQ.. but hear from a lot of guys on here that it is not very good.. you could do 16 weeks test e and 14 weeks deca .. that would do wonders for you... 600mg test and 4-600mg deca would be a good dose for you.. i have only done three cycles and all were test and deca

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. For the past couple of weeks ive been feeling these like pins or like sharp electric spurts on the left side of my shin . Very annoying

----------


## ty357

This was taped on my friends ipod so sorry for the short video. I have a front pose as well just gotta find it on my pc. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYAXNlmMD34

----------


## Twist

Very sick log bro. It's great that you don't get many sides. It's clear you can handle higher doses. Your arms and back just don't stop growing. I can't even imagine if you did deadlifts. I'm following closely bro. I will be watching to see how you handle pct too.

----------


## ty357

whats up twiist. Yup as of now no sides. Just started doing deadlifts last workout.. Theres alot i feel i need to learn. I feel i could be better if i put some more efffort to this. Thanks again bro

----------


## TxIslandBum

awesome log bro. traps to toes.....stacked!

----------


## DFRELAT

Lots of guys who believe in Santa Claus and the toothfairy on this forum lol ! You're in great shape, keep it up.

----------


## ty357

> awesome log bro. traps to toes.....stacked!


thanks alot bro 



> Lots of guys who believe in Santa Claus and the toothfairy on this forum lol ! You're in great shape, keep it up.


thank you bro

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. Well thursday was my last jab of tren i was kinda sad lol. 8 weeks of tren because i wasted a vial and half damn. I could of easly did 12 weeks of this stuff. now im going to run the test to 12 weeks. well i feel good. no sides believe it or not. weight 252. Monday im sopposed to be starting a diet. Also anybody who used caber were the orgazms different from before. Now they feel so intense. feels like im going break something lol when i cum. Aigbht fellas im also planning 3rd cycle in august or september. looking for a advance bulker. I was going to go 16weeks test e 750 ew 12 weeks deca 400-600 mgs ew and 100-150 drol 4-5 weeks. What you guys think?

----------


## j.daddy

How are things going I haven't heard anything in a minute.

----------


## ty357

Sorry again for the delay fellas. I just moved to a bigger place and im still getting situated. well im on my 10 week starting monday. I got a lil acne on right delt nothing major. Im done with tren 2 weeks ago. My appatite is through the roof still. On my 9th week ive been getting sweats bad and getting up around 1am and cant sleep. I didnt get the sweats or insomnia nearly at all when i was taking the tren. My libido is still good thank god lol. Weight is 255 and abbs are shreaded. Im looking and feeling good. Im going to try to post a pic in a sec. Looks like im going to do this comp april 9 so i would be 3weeks out now. after wife finish dishes im going to upload a couple for you guys to critique.

----------


## ty357

just took these fellas

----------


## DFRELAT

Great job! Your back looks even bigger with that small waist. You know, I sorta look like you, that is if you take an inch of fat layer off me! lol

----------


## eddiebrain22

hiya flex mate, im new to this forum as i usually use another one (dont know if i can name it?) but i have done orals before, dbol and anadrol ...both made fairly good gains but one of my cycles i injured myself so stopped training due to that.
now finally took the step up to jab, ordered some test e for tomorrow to start my cycle...
mine looks pretty much the same as the cycle i found on one of your threads but its been removed or closed?
i dno how to use this forum proper coz it wont let me pm you....just wanted to know how ur getting on.
im 21yo
done 3 cycles on orals
weigh 11stone
pretty cut but find it hard to add mass. im a decent size but want significant gains...just ordered weight gain 1000kal per serving to help with my calorie intake.
designed a new diet where should be on 300g protein and 4000kal...

----------


## eddiebrain22

hiya flex mate, im new to this forum as i usually use another one (dont know if i can name it?) but i have done orals before, dbol and anadrol ...both made fairly good gains but one of my cycles i injured myself so stopped training due to that.
now finally took the step up to jab, ordered some test e for tomorrow to start my cycle...
mine looks pretty much the same as the cycle i found on one of your threads but its been removed or closed?
i dno how to use this forum proper coz it wont let me pm you....just wanted to know how ur getting on.
im 21yo
done 3 cycles on orals
weigh 11stone
pretty cut but find it hard to add mass. im a decent size but want significant gains...just ordered weight gain 1000kal per serving to help with my calorie intake.
designed a new diet where should be on 300g protein and 4000kal...

----------


## ghettoboyd

unbelieveable my friend, dam your looking awsome...nice work as usual bro....

----------


## ty357

> unbelieveable my friend, dam your looking awsome...nice work as usual bro....


goodlooking gb

----------


## Twist

LMAO @ Yeah so I guess I'll do a comp in three weeks and gonna get on a diet soon! You have amazing genetics bro. Not everyone (read nobody) can just decide to do a competition in three weeks. People prepare all year for this stuff. You are a lucky man. 

Btw bro if you recover very well from cycles as if it seems you don't shut down much (you should get bloodwork to test this), I would think that you should run short cycles more often, blast like Marcus says. However I would think that if you went into higher doses you would shut down. I got a buddy who doesn't shut down at all. I mean the guy can run tren solo and nothing would happen. If you are one of these lucky guys too (wouldn't be surprised) then you can run cycles pretty close together. Just a thought and I'm out of my league here so someone else should probably comment on this. 

I believe you have an obligation to do the many things that others on this forum would never be able to do.

----------


## ty357

> LMAO @ Yeah so I guess I'll do a comp in three weeks and gonna get on a diet soon! You have amazing genetics bro. Not everyone (read nobody) can just decide to do a competition in three weeks. People prepare all year for this stuff. You are a lucky man. 
> 
> Btw bro if you recover very well from cycles as if it seems you don't shut down much (you should get bloodwork to test this), I would think that you should run short cycles more often, blast like Marcus says. However I would think that if you went into higher doses you would shut down. I got a buddy who doesn't shut down at all. I mean the guy can run tren solo and nothing would happen. If you are one of these lucky guys too (wouldn't be surprised) then you can run cycles pretty close together. Just a thought and I'm out of my league here so someone else should probably comment on this. 
> 
> I believe you have an obligation to do the many things that others on this forum would never be able to do.


Thanks twist. I trully appreciate that.

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. I have 3 more pinns then this cycle is over. my goal was to reach 250 with like 9% bf. I reached 255 with i think 7% bf. I think tren is still in me because im still getting night sweats, Even though i finished tren on my 8th week. No acne but a 4 bumps on right delt. libido is good. still takes forever to finish. Oh i went away for 3days and im not gonna lie bros. I had a couplke drinks. The next day when i woke up lil lightheaded lol but i was shreaded. Also the comp that i was gonna do april 9 my trainer was thinking of the jul 23 show. well if i keep diet in check will you guys think i could keep this size or most of it until the july show? Thanks again fellas for the support i really appreciate it. I will hvae some pic ending of 12th week and some during pct. thanks again brothers. any questions let me know

----------


## ty357

Whats good fellas. Well yesterday was last pinn for me. Ending weight is 256. I feel good. Libido just kicked up out of nowhere lol. A lil bumps on shoulders. Balls still didnt shrink. Overall all im good. Going to post some pics next week fellas. And once again fellas thanks for all the support and advice. I trully appreciate it. Fellas im thinking of my 3rd cycle. test e and eq, or test e and decca, or sust and decca looking for a bulk. What you guys think?

----------


## ty357

back

----------


## ty357

End of cycle brothers. heres wheels and chest.

----------


## lll4682

haha you just keep growing. did a really good job with ur wheels as well

----------


## vishus

this was a nice read ty. did u get pretty bad back pumps while taking adrol? i have restrained from taking any orals (excpet winny and adex) because of the back pumps they seem to cause. nice work on the cycle

----------


## ty357

> haha you just keep growing. did a really good job with ur wheels as well


 thanks alot bro. Still trying to get them bigger bro



> this was a nice read ty. did u get pretty bad back pumps while taking adrol? i have restrained from taking any orals (excpet winny and adex) because of the back pumps they seem to cause. nice work on the cycle


thanks bro. no back pumps really vishus

----------


## warlord_wang

Damn TY you should do a pic comparison before the start of your first cycle end of your first & second cycle.

----------


## vishus

> thanks alot bro. Still trying to get them bigger bro
> 
> 
> thanks bro. no back pumps really vishus


sounds good. am thinking of runnin it for my first time aftr this cutting cycle im on now. wil probly start around the same time as you!

----------


## ty357

here hows im looking 1st week finished pct

----------


## The Wolfman

Holy f, all I have to say :P

----------


## redz

Very impressive you clearly are very dedicated.

----------


## Twist

This thread is contributing to newb steroid use and has to be taken down.

----------


## csavage0

> just took these fellas


I would hate to honk at someone in traffic and flip them the bird you it be you step out of the car to fight lol.

----------


## csavage0

and it be you to step out of the car*

----------


## ty357

> and it be you to step out of the car*


lol bro

----------


## bjpennnn

I love they way we all look middle to end pct everyone gets leaner/dryer...you look very good bro, seems like you dropped some water looking ripped and huge best combo. Your legs look good man i think you inspired me to trim mine a bit ha.

----------


## ty357

> I love they way we all look middle to end pct everyone gets leaner/dryer...you look very good bro, seems like you dropped some water looking ripped and huge best combo. Your legs look good man i think you inspired me to trim mine a bit ha.


thanks alot bj

----------


## bugsysiegals

Wow, love the log bro. You've obviously put a lot of sweat equity in that gym of yours. Very impressed ... trying to get chizzled like this myself and wondering if I should do the tren for my 3rd cycle or Test/Deca /EQ. Did you lose bodyfat while eating a lot? Reason being is I just finished a cutting cycle which I lost a good deal of size most of it bodyfat. I'm not extremely eager to bulk back up but still want to lose some bodyfat ... at about 10-12% right now. Doing cardio 7 days a week 1 hour every morning on an empty stomach hoping it will burn the fat instead of muscle.

----------


## ty357

> Wow, love the log bro. You've obviously put a lot of sweat equity in that gym of yours. Very impressed ... trying to get chizzled like this myself and wondering if I should do the tren for my 3rd cycle or Test/Deca/EQ. Did you lose bodyfat while eating a lot? Reason being is I just finished a cutting cycle which I lost a good deal of size most of it bodyfat. I'm not extremely eager to bulk back up but still want to lose some bodyfat ... at about 10-12% right now. Doing cardio 7 days a week 1 hour every morning on an empty stomach hoping it will burn the fat instead of muscle.


I was already lean to begin with. Tren did wonders for me. Also i feel i did lose body fat

----------


## ty357

here we go brothers. Im in to my 3in a half weeks into pct. Holding steady at 250> so far i lost bout 8pounds. I feel the lost was water. Strength is still there as well.

----------


## Twist

> here we go brothers. Im in to my 3in a half weeks into pct. Holding steady at 250> so far i lost bout 8pounds. I feel the lost was water. Strength is still there as well.


It might just be me but I think you are looking better now that you came off than you did when you were on. How's your libido? Do you feel as if you got shut down at all?

----------


## ty357

> It might just be me but I think you are looking better now that you came off than you did when you were on. How's your libido? Do you feel as if you got shut down at all?


thanks twist. libido is good to be honest. ok what does it feel like to be shut down? lol because my energy is good and my libido is good. overall i feel excellent

----------


## Twist

> thanks twist. libido is good to be honest. ok what does it feel like to be shut down? lol because my energy is good and my libido is good. overall i feel excellent


The opposite of that^

From what I can tell people who don't get shut down on cycle don't lose nearly as much as people who do. I would think then it would be wise to not shut yourself down if you can help it. Maybe a prime like marcus suggests, followed by a 6 -8 week blast would be a good idea for growth for you? Short cycles so as to avoid shutdown and keep gains during pct. I think the longer the cycle the higher a risk of shutdown but I might be wrong. If this is correct than you could run more cycles per year than the average person. Couple that with your amazing genetics and YEAH BUDDY

----------


## ty357

> The opposite of that^
> 
> From what I can tell people who don't get shut down on cycle don't lose nearly as much as people who do. I would think then it would be wise to not shut yourself down if you can help it. Maybe a prime like marcus suggests, followed by a 6 -8 week blast would be a good idea for growth for you? Short cycles so as to avoid shutdown and keep gains during pct. I think the longer the cycle the higher a risk of shutdown but I might be wrong. If this is correct than you could run more cycles per year than the average person. Couple that with your amazing genetics and YEAH BUDDY


thanks twist. do you have the link to marcus prime prcedure and blast

----------


## ty357

Whats up fellas. finally done with pct as of yesterday. 100/100/50/50 clomid 40/40/20/20 nolva.. Overall i feel good. weight is up and down between 248 and 252. yea im still holding on lol. some light acnee on my right shoulder but no biggy. Just want to say thank you guys for following this log. You guys motivated me to get my legs better which i think i did and you motivated me to keep improving. Thank you guys. Next cycle maybe in september. test e 750 a week and deca 600 ew 12 weeks dbol 50mg ed 4weeks. Going for alot of mass on this one fellas. oh i will have some pics up with in the week.

----------


## HALTEH

When you were running the A-Drol you said you were doing 50-100 mg/day for 5 weeks. Which week(s) were you using 50 and which week(s) were you using 100? If you wrote it somewhere and I missed it, sorry.

----------


## ty357

> When you were running the A-Drol you said you were doing 50-100 mg/day for 5 weeks. Which week(s) were you using 50 and which week(s) were you using 100? If you wrote it somewhere and I missed it, sorry.


im sorry. I did the drol weeks 1-5 at 100mg ed

----------


## HALTEH

> im sorry. I did the drol weeks 1-5 at 100mg ed


Sweet, man. Glad everything went good for you. I plan on running a Test/Equipoise /Anadrol cycle next. You feel like the A-Drol was well worth it?

----------


## ty357

> Sweet, man. Glad everything went good for you. I plan on running a Test/Equipoise/Anadrol cycle next. You feel like the A-Drol was well worth it?


yes bro the adrol was worth it to me

----------

